# Where has Joe Duffy (RTE) gone ?



## z105 (26 Aug 2008)

He came back from holidays for a day or two and then Derek Davis took over (out of retirement I think), where is the Duffy fellow ?


----------



## Ceist Beag (26 Aug 2008)

Maybe he's getting himself ready for his new gig?!!


----------



## FredBloggs (26 Aug 2008)

I'm wondering that myself.  Derek Davies appeared on a midweek day saying that he was standing in for Joe and "theres noone more surprised than myself".  I can only surmise it is something personal that has caused this because if it was something else he'd surely have signposted his absence.  And you're right he'd only just come back from holidays.


----------



## Purple (26 Aug 2008)

rabbit said:


> I would never feel sorry for Pat Kenny - look at all the licence payers money he gets. While Kenny is away half the time on fancy holidays he does not feel sorry for you or me.


 That sounds very begrudging. If he is good at presenting the show and generates the viewers (and therefore the revenue) then he deserves what he gets paid. I think he is excellent at current affairs but useless at interviewing the lighter guests who are doing the circuit to plug their latest film/ album.

Then again I rarely watch the Late Late as the guests are rubbish.


----------



## z105 (26 Aug 2008)

> Originally Posted by *rabbit* http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=693431#post693431
> _I would never feel sorry for Pat Kenny - look at all the licence payers money he gets. While Kenny is away half the time on fancy holidays he does not feel sorry for you or me._
> That sounds very begrudging. If he is good at presenting the show and generates the viewers (and therefore the revenue) then he deserves what he gets paid. I think he is excellent at current affairs but useless at interviewing the lighter guests who are doing the circuit to plug their latest film/ album.
> 
> Then again I rarely watch the Late Late as the guests are rubbish.


Purple you probably should be posting this in the other thread ? This thread was set up to ask where Joe Duffy was and not to batter/discuss Pat Kenny !!


----------



## Purple (26 Aug 2008)

Havealaugh said:


> Purple you probably should be posting this in the other thread ? This thread was set up to ask where Joe Duffy was and not to batter/discuss Pat Kenny !!


Doh!


If I was a moderator I could just delete the last few posts...


----------



## z105 (26 Aug 2008)

Ah sure easy to make a mistake between Joe Duffy and Pat Kenny, they both work for RTE and get paid loadsa money, see no difference, easy !!


----------



## z105 (2 Sep 2008)

Anyone know what the story is ?


----------



## TarfHead (2 Sep 2008)

I don't know, but ..
 - when DD started he made some reference to JD being tired of the bad Summer and heading off to the sun
- JD's kids are around the age where they'll be starting secondary school. So if they haven't already, the 3 of them will have started last week.
- sure if you can bunk off, why wouldn't you


----------



## z105 (2 Sep 2008)

But did he not already have summer holidays from RTE and he is usually always back on the radio at the start of Sept.


----------



## ashambles (2 Sep 2008)

The same happened last year, Joe came back on the second week of August, then went off for a couple more weeks.

My guess is that he does this so that he can use the week he worked to take off the mid term school week. He'll have an old RTE contract with near teacher style holidays, which they're clamping down on for more recent recruits like Tubridy. 

These contracts would have been fine in the old days when "lack of FM broadcasting space and safety considerations" meant only RTE could legally broadcast, now it risks loosing listnership for a popular program to competition.


----------



## FredBloggs (2 Sep 2008)

The fact that he went midweek and without announcing he'd be off suggests to me that there is more to this than holidays - family circumstances perhaps.   the fact that this has generated this thread as well as one on Boards.ie suggests that it is unusual.  I can't remember anything similar on here last year


----------



## Complainer (2 Sep 2008)

ashambles said:


> My guess is that he does this so that he can use the week he worked to take off the mid term school week. He'll have an old RTE contract with near teacher style holidays, which they're clamping down on for more recent recruits like Tubridy.



Isn't he a contractor now (as are all the big name starts) and not an employee, in which case his old RTE contract would be long gone?


----------



## BOXtheFOX (6 Sep 2008)

I have to say that the "summer standins" are every bit as good and often better than the higher paid broadcasters and at a fraction of the price.


----------

